# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Failed Power supply

## ColinWhittaker

I have a power supply for a PC that has failed. Can they be repaired or does anyone have a 2nd hand one?

PM me or email colin@celticfirs.co.uk

----------


## slinky

wot spec is it  power supply

----------


## MrA

Does it have a 3 pin Kettle plug?

----------

